# Import duties / other charges



## Samuk (Apr 15, 2012)

Greetings

I was thinking of extra costs in terms of import duties and others if i am buying a laptop from ebay valued $650 ~ 2300 AED shipped via USPS.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Samuk said:


> Greetings
> 
> I was thinking of extra costs in terms of import duties and others if i am buying a laptop from ebay valued $650 ~ 2300 AED shipped via USPS.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Generally there is a 5% customs duty on any imported item, which the shipping company generally pays and then recovers from you at delivery. Apart from this and the shipping charge, there shouldnt be any other charge.
Obviously you need to think about applicability of warranty in UAE.


----------



## Samuk (Apr 15, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Generally there is a 5% customs duty on any imported item, which the shipping company generally pays and then recovers from you at delivery. Apart from this and the shipping charge, there shouldnt be any other charge.
> Obviously you need to think about applicability of warranty in UAE.


Thanks it helps a lot 

Like !!

The product comes with international warranty as per seller.


----------

